# Panik: Sind Applets wirklich auf 64MB RAM beschränkt ?



## java.jago (7. Okt 2007)

Hi,

Ich schiebe grade Panik, da ich mein Projekt als Applet deployen wollte - sind Applets wirklich auf 64MB RAM beschränkt ?

Oder kann man irgendwie der VM im Html-Code oder sonstwie verklickern wieviel Ram man maximal braucht? -Xmx512M ?

Ich brauche leider soviel Ram, da viele Daten geladen werden 


Danke,
jago


----------



## hupfdule (8. Okt 2007)

Ich vermute, dass es da keine Möglichkeit gibt (was auch sinnvoll ist, da dein Applet sonst zu viel Kontroller über den Client hätte). Einzige Möglichkeit ist, dass der Benutzer das in seinem Java-Plugin so konfiguriert.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Okt 2007)

Dann nimm lieber Webstart. Für Applets gibt's meines wissens keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## *Hendrik (8. Okt 2007)

Wenn Du Einstellungen am Client vornehmen kannst: www.duckware.com/pmvr/howtoincreaseappletmemory.html


----------

